# ThinkHalloween.com Does 31 days of Halloween



## thinkhalloween (Feb 27, 2011)

Just wanted to remind everyone that ThinkHalloween.com will be doing 31 days of HALLOWEEN on my blog. Each day during October I will post a Halloween related item. Could be a picture,video or a review. Check it out here: http://thinkhalloween.com/blog.html If you have a suggestion or want me to post one of your videos or pictures Contact me here: [email protected]Thanks!! And Happy Halloween 2011!!


----------

